# Unreasonable???????????



## kcplowmata (Sep 15, 2007)

I plow a lot as a sub and last year the pay on the lot was never set in stone. As they had different subs plowing the lot and asking me to just have one truck at the lot for 550.00 and the other guy with 2 loaders and 1 truck getting 950.00 . So i figured since i was doing the whole lot this year and we are excellent plowers 950.00 would be fair. Well they think i should only get 550.00 . My thought its they low balled it and since its a seasonal account all theses snows they are gonna get it up the hiney. Just wanna make sure im not being unfair by asking for 950.00. Heck one guy took 22 hours to plow this lot with a dot truck and a loader------ 6 inch strom . We get her done in no more than 6.5hours. Thanks Kirk


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

kcplowmata;467896 said:


> I plow a lot as a sub and last year the pay on the lot was never set in stone. As they had different subs plowing the lot and asking me to just have one truck at the lot for 550.00 and the other guy with 2 loaders and 1 truck getting 950.00 . So i figured since i was doing the whole lot this year and we are excellent plowers 950.00 would be fair. Well they think i should only get 550.00 . My thought its they low balled it and since its a seasonal account all theses snows they are gonna get it up the hiney. Just wanna make sure im not being unfair by asking for 950.00. Heck one guy took 22 hours to plow this lot with a dot truck and a loader------ 6 inch strom . We get her done in no more than 6.5hours. Thanks Kirk


You and only you know what it cost to do the lot dont do it for anyless then u ask for. if they wont give u what its worth walk away


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

I agree with KGR if you think you deserve 950.00 then thats what you should get don't allow him to walk all over you


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm somewhat confused here

It takes you 1 truck, 6 hours? (am I reading that right?)

are you subbing, or direct billing the customer? (your customer or theirs?)

Was the guy getting $950 last year? and you just helped out?

I do agree with the other posters though, only you can know what your time and equipment is worth. Some jobs are worth it, some aren't.


----------



## kcplowmata (Sep 15, 2007)

last year i was asked to pull my two other trucks off and leave one as they wanted to keep some other guy working so i agreed and the amount they offered for the one truck was 550 to help plow . now they want me to plow th ewhole lot for 550 which i said no we have a tentative agreement for 750 but that was for this last event as i wrote a letter today and said i need 900 and they were like omg that much. so i said well we have an event fri so have your back trucks do it this next storm and see what it cost you.the back up trucks are 65 an hour and i bet it will take them way longer to plow the lot . it shouldnt be hard to figure out where to plow for them its a big ole open lot. so there shouldnt be anytime allowed to get used to the lot. i bet it cost over 1300 with the back up trucks


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

so they were paying 950+550(you) last year for 1500 and now they what to only pay you almost 1/3 of that for the same lot?


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

TEX;469982 said:


> so they were paying 950+550(you) last year for 1500 and now they what to only pay you almost 1/3 of that for the same lot?


I agree, if Tex is right, it sounds as though they are trying to take advantage of you. Stick to your guns or they will think they will say "jump" and you will say "How high?"


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

You gave up a plowing and let the back up trucks do it just to prove a point that you are better and deserve more money?

I hope you have a chance to do it again. There's a chance that the owner gave the back up trucks a chance to bid it back and you lost out.

Don't lower your price and keep your foot in the door.


----------



## itzkcatz (Sep 14, 2007)

Gesh 22 hours I would charge 60 per truck


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Hey, just a thought here. Why not actually bid the job like you would a "new" site.

I guess Im miffed on how the heck you can bid work and not know true costs, what an acre goes for, and what an honest hourly rate is.


----------

